# mistiger grub!!!!

## n3bul4

Jo Leute hab nun auch das ganze Prozedure mit /boot mounten versucht. Ohne Erfolg. Der neue grub will bei mir einfach net. Die symlink Lösung finde ich auch irgenwie strange. habe jetzt einen Symlink in /boot/ (menu.lst) und in /boot/grub/. So sicherheitshalber einfach, bringt aber auch nichts.

Kann es sein, dass man den grub einfach ganz neu einrichten muß (das einzige was ich noch nicht probiert habe)

----------

## reptile

erzeuge mal einen link auf die menu.lst namens grub.conf. das ist wohl der neue name.

wenns klappt, lösche den symlink und benenne die menu.lst um.

hth, reptile

----------

## wizzzard

die letzte Version von Grub (0.93.20031222) braucht die menu.lst, sonst siehst du anstatt des Menüs nur ein Grub-Prompt. Ich habe bei mir eine grub.conf, menu.lst ist ein Link auf diese.

----------

## AceTheFace

 *wizzzard wrote:*   

> die letzte Version von Grub (0.93.20031222) braucht die menu.lst, sonst siehst du anstatt des Menüs nur ein Grub-Prompt. Ich habe bei mir eine grub.conf, menu.lst ist ein Link auf diese.

 

Hey danke, und ich hab schon an mir gezweifelt...  :Wink: 

Gruß,

Ace

----------

## n3bul4

Ach Leute ich schreib doch, dass ich nicht einen ja sogar 2 links auf grub.conf habe. einen in /boot/ und den anderen in /boot/grub/ also /boot/menu.lst und /boot/grub/menu.lst beide zeigen auf /boot/grub/grub.conf

Ich habe am anfang noch immer das grub prompt.

Was nun?

----------

## plate

Poste doch mal bitte den Output von

```
ls -lR /boot

mount

fdisk -l
```

und vielleicht noch

```
etcat versions grub
```

----------

## kaasja

Bei mir reichte auch _ein_ Link (von /boot/grub/menu.lst auf /boot/grub/grub.conf).

Sorry, dass ich da nicht weiterhelfen kann.

Aber ich habe seit dem ein ganz anderes Problem:

Bei mir wird das splashimage nicht mehr geladen. D.h., ich habe nur eine schwarz/weiße Darstellung des Menus.

Hat sich da irgendetwas beim Eintrag in der grub.conf (oder menu.lst) geändert? Momentan sieht es so aus: 

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

Und das ist der Übeltäter:

```
*  sys-boot/grub

      Latest version available: 0.93.20031222

      Latest version installed: 0.93.20031222

      Size of downloaded files: 702 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/

      Description: GNU GRUB boot loader
```

Hoffe da weiß einer was,

Karsten

----------

## malachay

Moin,

der Bug ist bekannt: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=39392

Der zuständige für Grub wollte es eigentlich schon vor 3 Tagen fixen.

Um das Problem mit dem Shell-Prompt statt der Liste zu beheben sollte man auf den (masked!) grub-0.93.20040125 upgraden. Das Problem mit dem splashimage besteht dann aber immer noch.

Ich habe es vorgezogen wieder den alten grub-0.93.20030118 zu installieren, der funktioniert   :Wink: 

----------

## AceTheFace

Soorry, dass ich dieses Thema wieder ausgrabe. Ich hatte das PRoblem ja eigentlich schon gelöst, aber seit ich auf grub 0.9.4 geupdated hab, kommt wieder nur der boot-prompt. Grub.conf und menu.lst sind aber vorhanden. Hier mal die Ausgabe von ls -l /boot/grub:

```

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          108 26. Jan 09:35 device.map

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        11200  6. Feb 10:52 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        10192  6. Feb 10:52 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9184  6. Feb 10:52 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          780 26. Jan 18:57 grub.conf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         1495  6. Feb 10:52 grub.conf.sample

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        11424  6. Feb 10:52 jfs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            9  9. Feb 09:17 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9568  6. Feb 10:52 minix_stage1_5

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       197508  6. Feb 10:52 nbgrub

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       198532  6. Feb 10:52 pxegrub

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        12832  6. Feb 10:52 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        33856  6. Feb 10:52 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          512  6. Feb 10:52 stage1

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       130709  6. Feb 10:52 stage2

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root       197572  6. Feb 10:52 stage2.netboot

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root       130709  6. Feb 10:47 stage2.old

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         8832  6. Feb 10:52 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        12776  6. Feb 10:52 xfs_stage1_5

```

Müsste doch passen oder nicht?

Gruß,

Ace

----------

## AceTheFace

*push*  Keiner ne Idee? Müsste bei euch doch laufen...

Gruß,

Ace

----------

## noleti

vielleicht einfach nochmal in den bootsektor schreiben?

#:grub

```

grub>   root (hdx,y)  /* Pfad zu der Partition mit dem /boot */

grub>   setup (hdx)   /* Pfad zur Festplatte wo der Bootloader hin soll */

grub>   quit
```

sagt er dann das alles ok ist?

----------

## AceTheFace

 *noleti wrote:*   

> vielleicht einfach nochmal in den bootsektor schreiben?
> 
> #:grub
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Guter Tipp *selber tret*...  :Wink: 

Danke!

Ace

----------

## noleti

gern geschehen  :Wink: 

----------

